
Tim Berners-Lee on the Internet as a platform for 'fake news' - wildduck_io
https://medium.com/bloomberg/father-of-the-web-confronts-his-creation-in-the-era-of-fake-news-dfad265b7aaa
======
totalZero
This version doesn't require you to sign in:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-13/father-
of...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-13/father-of-the-web-
confronts-his-creation-in-the-era-of-fake-news)

~~~
wildduck_io
w00t - ty!

